# coldwater shrimp



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`m moving a 10 gallon and a 2 15 gallon planted tanks to my basement. The temp is usually around 70. Sometimes a little higher, sometimes a little lower.

I was wondering which shrimp would be o.k. in this setup, if any at all. From what I understand, shrimp can survive around these temps but it`s the lowest they`ll tolerate and certainly won`t be happy about it.

I`d like some of the more accessible shrimp like cherries and amanos. Maybe a fan or bamboo shrimp.

Any thaughts?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd kill for nice low temps like that. Get some 25w heaters or some lighting to warm things up and you should be OK.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Crystal Reds tend to be hard to find for many folks, but they like cooler temps. Still, I would be very uncomfortable, personally, keeping them that low (below 70). I would suggest a heater at least to raise the temp a bit and keep it stable.


----------

